# work together on the future global trade negotiations launched in Doha



## 项小政

*United States Trade Representative Robert B. Zoellick talked about the policy toward US-China relations with facing thechange brought by globalization. At Central University of Finance and Economics, Beijing, China. 

其中有一句话是这样的：
The United States and China also should work together on the future global trade negotiations launched in Doha last November——at the same historic meeting that admitted China to the WTO.

某网站给的翻译是：美中两国还应当就去年11月多哈回合上提出的开展全球贸易谈判问题进行合作——就是那次具有历史意义的会议上，中国被接纳加入世贸组织。
但是我觉得对“开展全球贸易谈判问题”进行合作很奇怪。
我是这样认为的：美中两国也应该在未来的多哈回合谈判中合作。也正是在去年11月启动的多哈回合见证了中国入世的历史一刻。（渣翻译，见笑了）

主要的问题在于我对“work together on the future global trade negotiations launched inDoha"的理解上好像与该网站的不太一样。

我知道一个WTO回合有许多轮谈判，因此我觉得应该是在未来的同属于多哈回合的谈判中合作。而不是对开展全球贸易谈判问题进行合作。
*


----------



## 枫十二

我好像也很赞同你的观点耶，坐等其他人解释。
额，还是有点出入，我直接翻译原句吧。
我觉得应该是这样：在将来，美国和中国在多哈谈贸易合同时应齐心协力——正是在多哈开办的会议使得中国加入了WTO（他是在暗示中国曾经加入WTO有美国帮助的因素在里面，所以我们更有合作的空间，更该多合作？）。


----------



## Skatinginbc

*中**美**二*國亦應*在**多哈會議**的*後續*全球**貿易**談判**中合作**--**正是**在**去年11月**的那次*歷史*性**會議上，中*國*獲**准加入世**貿.*


----------



## 枫十二

skatinginbc,我最初没想到可以朝你这个方向翻译呢，经典。
不过我还是想探讨一下"获准"一词。
"admit"是获准的可能性的确很大。但是有没有可能是中性的呢？school admit me 意思就是学校录取了我，对不？的确最大的可能是美国在显摆威风，也就是你获准的翻译。我觉得还是有些微的可能性，美国是在传递一种友好的暗示。


----------



## 项小政

Skatinginbc said:


> *中**美**二*國亦應*在**多哈會議**的*後續*全球**貿易**談判**中合作*


這樣説好像模糊了一點信息——後續全球貿易談判中合作是在多哈回合框架下的談判。


----------



## 枫十二

项小政，额，我没看懂……我觉得不冲突啊，没看全文哈。我觉得你的版本前半句也很好啊。对于一个像我这样的普通读者，我觉得两个版本意思差距不大。


----------



## 项小政

feng12 said:


> 他是在暗示中国曾经加入WTO有美国帮助的因素在里面，所以我们更有合作的空间，更该多合作？


中国加入WTO需要与美国和欧盟谈判。
这个不算帮助，应该叫政治博弈。中国也需要拿出点东西给美国做交换的。

我感觉不需要全文啊，主要是这个定语on the future global trade negotiations launched in Doha怎么解决。


----------



## 枫十二

将来在多哈进行的全球性贸易谈判中
*在未来的多哈回合谈判中
**在多哈會議的後續全球貿易談判中
我怎么看都差不多啊？？？？？*

*而且“在未来的多哈回合谈判中”，我觉得你这句比我们的都好。*


----------



## xiaolijie

From the Chinese translations, there seems to be some misunderstanding of the structure of the English original.
My understanding is like this: in "work together on the future global trade negotiations launched in Doha", the basic meaning of the phrase is "work together on the negotiations launched in Doha". After you've got that sorted, add "future global trade" to "negotiations", as  the "future global trade" is what the "negotiations" are about.


----------



## 项小政

Admittedly,your method of analysing this sentence is enlightening and it seems that you are agree with the translation from the website.
还请惠赐佳译。


----------



## xiaolijie

Yes, you're right. I'm with the translation you quoted, and if that  translation is bracketed as below, the meaning should become clearer:
就多哈回合上提出的[将来全球贸易的]谈判问题进行合作


----------



## 枫十二

xiaolijie,I learned a lot from your analysing.you agree with the original translation, right?Am I right in this way:
"the future global trade negotiations"="the future of global trade negotiaion"?

xiaolijie,I see your new explaination,thanks a lot,I got it!


----------



## Skatinginbc

项小政 said:


> 这个定语on the future global trade negotiations launched in Doha怎么解决。


I interpret it as 在多哈開啟的有關未来全球贸易的一連串谈判.  What were launched in Doha?  Negotiations  (plural 一連串谈判) on future global trade, not "issues" on future global trade negotiations未来全球贸易谈判问题.   多哈回合上提出的未来全球贸易谈判问题  means "the issues on future global trade negotiations raised in the  Doha Round", which is quite different from "the future global trade  negotiations launched in Doha".  

「在多哈開啟的有關未来全球贸易的一連串谈判」 sounds rather awkward, even more so if it is combined with other parts into a full sentence: 美国和中国同样需要在去年11月在多哈開啟的有關未来全球贸易的一連串谈判中合作 .  So I decided to condense it.  How?  I used 後續 to 呼應「開啟」 (有先必有後).  And I deliberately avoided "the Doha Round" 「多哈回合」  , a term demanding background information absent in the isolated  English sentence in question.  And I understood that those follow-up  negotiations do not necessarily take place in Doha (Note: The Doha Round  began with a ministerial-level meeting in Doha,  Qatar in 2001. Subsequent ministerial meetings took place in Cancun,  Mexico (2003), and Hong Kong (2005). Related negotiations took place in  Paris, France (2005), Potsdam, Germany (2007), and Geneva, Switzerland (2004, 2006, 2008) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doha_Development_Round).  And so "在多哈进行的贸易谈判" is out.


----------



## xiaolijie

feng12 said:


> xiaolijie,I learned a lot from your analysing.you agree with the original translation, right?Am I right in this way:
> "the future global trade negotiations"="the future of global trade negotiaion"?


*In the context*, "the future global trade negotiations" means "negotiations concerning/about the future global trade". (With a very short quote like "the future global trade negotiations", there is a big chance of the meaning being misinterpreted; it's therefore advisable to use a longer quote, the longer the better.)


----------



## 枫十二

xiaolijie,skatinginbc Thank you both.I totally understand it now. It's all about the difference of logic between Chinese and English!


----------

